
Hertzner: avoid if you have DMCA /(C) sensitive content - patarawan
I had several websites that were privately sharing stuff (for reviewing) and some author didn&#x27;t liked our reviews and sent a DMCA.
We had 24h to remove our stuff and go somewhere else. They never given us any information about who did it and why.<p>I have been in Softlayer, Server4you and OVH with the same website, angry author tried to shut us down but it never happened.<p>So Hertzner is above and beyond the DMCA law, they totally ignore or are ignorant about the fair use doctrine and will kick you out if a competitor send a DMCA takedown notice.<p>Apart from that I love their offers, but nowadays, people are sending DMCA for anything and their policy is a liability for any website.
======
troffed
Hetzner, not "Hertzner" ;)

We love their service, their prices, their fiability.

Thanks for sharing this advice about DMCA

